# La policía nos retiene sin motivo (retener)



## Domtom

_A menudo sufrimos retenciones por parte de la policía. Nos retienen sin causa justificada. ¡Basta ya de retenciones!_

"Souvent, nous subissons de ¿? De la part de la police. Ils nous ¿? sans cause justifié. Assez !"

Intento :

"rétention" 

(No se refiere a estar retenido por ejemplo como detenido pero sin estar detenido, sino de que la policía te para simplemente por tu aspecto y en el fondo lo que quieren en saber si no serás un “bicho raro”, pero en realidad no haces nada “malo” y no tendrían ni porque venir a ti.)
-


----------



## Paquita

En este caso, serán "contrôle de police" "contrôle d'identité" "vérification d'identité" ..."ils nous contrôlent" o "ils nous retiennent" 
sin causa justificada = sans motif, sans justification,

Traduciría retención y retener de dos formas distintas ...


----------



## Domtom

Paquit& said:


> Traduciría retención y retener de dos formas distintas ...


 
Lo sospechaba, por eso puse tres en uno, ya con picardía  .

----

Responderé al resto del mensaje en otro post.


----------



## Paquita

Si son tres = ils nous contrôlent 
Si es uno = on nous contrôle
...con una miqueta mès de picardía


----------



## Domtom

Paquit& said:


> En este caso, serán "contrôle de police" "contrôle d'identité" "vérification d'identité" ..."ils nous contrôlent"


 
Pero me parece que todo esto es muy "suave", además, si dices que hacen un control, ya les estás dando una justificación, cuando de hecho se acercan a tí sin motivo, por ejemplo, porque estás bebiendo una cerveza en la calle, cuando en esa ciudad no hay ninguna norma que prohíba hacerlo. Van y te paran. La prueba es que a veces ni te piden la documentación, o sea, que eso de "control de identidad" nada de nada, es sólo para tocarte la pera, ya que ese par de policías son abstemios (pongamos por caso), y no soportan ver a alguien bebiendo una bebida alcohólica, y aplican su particular modo de ver el tema del alcohol (no tienen derecho) en vez de aplicar la ley y las ordenanzas municipales, que no prohíben beber alcohol aunque sea en la calle; además, tú luego tiras el envase donde se recicla, no gritas ni orinas en la calle ni nada de nada, luego, te paran sin causa justificada, lo que yo digo "te retienen". Me parece muy tierno y muy a su favor para ellos si les pongo que nos hacen un "contrôle d'identité". Pero es mi opinión, igual estoy equivoado y lingüísticamente hay que traducir como dices.


----------



## GURB

Hola
D'après l'exemple que tu fournis, je suis d'accord avec Paquita.
Toutefois la retención peut aussi être l'équivalent de la garde à vue (mais en dehors du cadre strictement légal )
Exemple tiré de ABC mais je n'ai pas conservé la date (années 85/90): "_Para la policía, al menos hasta ahora, y a un nivel básico y diario, existía lo que se ha dado en denominar "la retención", una especie de figura situada en un punto intermedio entre la detención y el estado de libertad"
_*retener= amener au poste* (pour un contrôle d'identité qui peut être plus ou moins long et en dehors du cadre juridique). _Souvent la police nous amène au poste._
Suite à un contrôle de police on peut t'amener au poste et ensuite éventuellement être l'objet d'une garde à vue (detención preventiva).
Voilà ce que je peux en dire.


----------



## Paquita

Si pones "sans aucun motif" o "sans justification" o "en dehors de toute raison valable", me parece obvio que es un control abusivo, debido a lo que llamamos en francés "délit de faciès" o "délit de sale gueule". Te retienen porque sí, porque no les gusta tu cara, tu indumentaria (los colores de tu falda, v.g.) , la marca de tu cerveza o lo que sea...y te piden tu documentación, ofendiendo tu ego ante todos los que presencian la escena pensando que si el Besós suena, agua lleva... No es nada "suave" que digamos.


----------



## Domtom

*Gurb*, todo lo que dices es exacto. La "retención" es una "pseudo-detención", una detención pero fuera del marco estrictamente legal. Desgraciadamente, los policías que abusan de su poder juegan con las palabras: "Tu hermano no está detenido, sino retenido." Y es mentira, está detenido "wordreferencemente" hablando, está ahí dentro en comisaría más detenido que un león enjaulado. A veces se dan detenciones ilegales por parte de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del Estado, que luego hacen pasar por meras "retenciones".

*Paquita*, no conocía la expresión "délit de farciès / sale geule", hay hilos aquí en WR E-F sobre ello. Googleando he visto quienes lo traducen por "delito de la apariencia física / de mala cara".

*Todos*, ¿qué estaría bien esto?:
_"Souvent, nous subissons de rétentions de la part de la police. Ils nous contrôlent sans justification. Assez de rétentions !"_


----------



## Paquita

A mí, la verdad, lo de rétention me suena a "rétention d'eau" en la dermis que da lugar a michelines y curvas poco estéticas ...

(le surpoids est lié à une rétention d'eau: la rétention d'eau est un problème féminin, lié à l'équilibre hormonal et à l'état de la circulation veino-lymphatique. Chaque mois, avant les règles, de nombreuses femmes se plaignent de gonfler en ..)


----------



## Domtom

Domtom said:


> estaría bien esto?:
> _"Souvent, nous subissons de rétentions de la part de la police. Ils nous contrôlent sans justification. Assez de rétentions !"_


 


Paquit& said:


> A mí, la verdad, lo de rétention me suena a "rétention d'eau" en la dermis que da lugar a michelines y curvas poco estéticas ...


 
Si lo dices será verdad, pero entonces no sé cómo hacerlo con la frase 1a. Con la 1b no hay problema: efectivamente, al decir "sans justification" queda todo aclarado, como dijiste en otro post anterior. Mas, ¿qué hacer con 1a y 1c?

¿Podría con 1a decir "la policía interrumpe nuestra libertad" pero en francés?

Otro intento para _"A menudo sufrimos retenciones por parte de la policía"_: _"Souvent, nous subissons de nombreuses entraves à la liberté de la part de la police."_
_-_



GURB said:


> Toutefois la retención peut aussi être l'équivalent de la garde à vue (mais en dehors du cadre strictement légal )
> (...) *retener= amener au poste* (pour un contrôle d'identité (...) et en dehors du cadre juridique).


 


Domtom said:


> *Gurb*, todo lo que dices es exacto.


 
Aunque es cierto que retención es un control de identidad efectuado dentro del "cuartelillo", en mi contexto no se refiere a esto. Cuando en mi contexto se dice "nos retienen" es como si dijera "nos paran": vas andando y tienes que pararte debido a que los agentes te dirigen la palabra. "Nos paran", sí, pero para tocarte las narices un poco, no necesariamente para pedirte el carné de identidad (aunque generalmente esto también) sino para decirte, por ejemplo, "no haga la calle (_racolage,_ prostitución) aquí", cuando, pongamos por caso, no esté prohibido, pero como los "señoritos" (los agentes de policía) son muy "católicos"...


----------



## GURB

Hola
_"Souvent, nous subissons de rétentions de la part de la police. Ils nous contrôlent sans justification. Assez de rétentions !"_ 
Dans ce contexte policier et en essayant de respecter le sens général, je dirais plutôt: "Souvent, nous subissons des brimades de la part de la police. Ils (on) nous contrôlent sans motif.  Il y en a assez de ces contrôles policiers!"


----------



## Tina.Irun

¿Te valdría 
"nous accostent et nous demandent nos papiers. Assez de contrôles injustifiés!"  ?


----------



## Domtom

GURB said:


> "Souvent, nous subissons des brimades de la part de la police. Ils (on) nous contrôlent sans motif. Il y en a assez de ces contrôles policiers!"


 


Iglesia said:


> "nous accostent et nous demandent nos papiers. Assez de contrôles injustifiés!"


 
¡¡OK!! ¡Toma nota! Me son muy útiles todas estas respuestas, os lo agradezco de verdad.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos ías, bonjour,


¿Sabes Domtom que puedes emplear _Basta !_ también en francés? 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Sí que había pensado con seguridad en mí mismo en _Ça suffit!_ Gracias, *Martine*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
 Excuse-moi Iglesia, mais_ les policiers nous accostent,_ pourrait être fort mal interprété. Demande à Paquita et à nos "entrañables moderadoras": il leur arrive encore de se faire accoster dans la rue ...et pas toujours par des policiers. Excusez-moi les filles, le encore m'a échappé!
Mirad que ahora la echo de gracioso. 
Buen fin de semana


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,



GURB said:


> "entrañables moderadoras": il leur arrive encore de se faire accoster dans la rue ...et pas toujours par des policiers.


Ben non, jamais puisque nous sommes collées à l'ordi .

Es verdad que el problema viene de _arrêter _ya que si se habla de cualquiera no presta a confusión pero sí en cuanto se nombra a los policias:
- Ce touriste m'a arrêté pour me demander son chemin.
- La police m'a arrêté 

Quizá puedas salvar el escollo con:
- ils nous arrêtent *dans la rue*.

Por otra parte si el tono de tu texto lo permite tienes, registro familiar: accrocher


> − _Usuel, fam._  Arrêter quelqu'un au passage.



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

GURB said:


> Hola
> Excuse-moi Iglesia, mais_ les policiers nous accostent,_ pourrait être fort mal interprété. Demande à Paquita et à nos "entrañables moderadoras": il leur arrive encore de se faire accoster dans la rue ...et pas toujours par des policiers. Excusez-moi les filles, le encore m'a échappé!
> Mirad que ahora la echo de gracioso.
> Buen fin de semana


 
Si un policier m'accoste, je ne pense jamais que c' est pour me draguer. Peut-être ai-je tort. 

Disons alors :  "les policiers m'interpellent dans la rue".

Me despido por hoy. Voy a salir a ver si... No, mejor miro una de policías en la tele.


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Paquita*, *Gurb*, *Iglesia*, *Martine*.


----------

